# DIY Radio Show- send me ideas



## VoraciousHeart (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey guys! I'm starting a radio show at my college based on punk, metal, folk, bluegrass, etc. However, I'm planning on basing it around the DIY lifestyle. If you have any ideas for things I should talk about, post them here. If you want to listen, hit me up for details!


----------



## ped (Jan 24, 2017)

are you think of actual DIY ideas and projects, or more the philosophy and politics behind it?


----------



## James Meadowlark (Jan 24, 2017)

One of my favorite radio shows ever was "KEXP" Steps inside Paul's Boutique" where they played the entire song from every sample on that Beastie Boys eponymous album. It was clever, and pretty dope. If I was going to program a podcast, I'd love to do a DISCHORD records jam, but then again I grew up in DC in the 80's/early 90's. Didn't get more DIY than DISCHORD in the 80's/early 90's.


----------



## VoraciousHeart (Jan 24, 2017)

That can be a part of it! I'm looking for things that are good DYI tools, the philosophy, the Ethic, strategies, tips, and tricks!


----------



## HoboinaTux (Feb 1, 2017)

dumpster diving for electronic parts to make cool, useful, and interesting stuff


----------

